# Chihuahua City - México



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## LA fierce (Oct 27, 2010)

This is another Mexican city which I consider to be one of my favorites.  Great images of Chihuahua!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I find the city neat and orderly with a nice location and the modern skyline is getting denser.
thanks for reviving your thread.


----------



## Roverach (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice city¡¡¡ I want to see more pics please¡¡¡


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Chihuaslife33 said:


>


where is that located??????


----------



## TrekRo9 (Apr 18, 2015)

Chihuahua looks very organized and clean with a unique mixture of historical and modern architecture.

The surrounding nature is strikingly beautiful too. I recall seeing some pretty images after snowfall a while ago. Does this happen often in the winter?

I have to say, skylines in northern Mexico are coming along nicely. Here's to their continuing prosperity :cheers:


----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mr Equis said:


> where is that located??????


In the historical center . I do not remember the street.



TrekRo9 said:


> Chihuahua looks very organized and clean with a unique mixture of historical and modern architecture.
> 
> The surrounding nature is strikingly beautiful too. I recall seeing some pretty images after snowfall a while ago. Does this happen often in the winter?
> 
> I have to say, skylines in northern Mexico are coming along nicely. Here's to their continuing prosperity :cheers:


It snows a few times every year, thanks for your comment.


----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures/city of Chihuahua, not seen very often. The name is mostly know for the Chihuahua dog.


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

and the Dog called by the region or state of Chihuahua


----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)

Greetings guys, thanks for your comment :wave:


----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Chihuaslife33 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Chihuahua :cheers:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

nice pics chihuas


----------

